# Copywriter job for Ruwix.com



## ruwix (Dec 21, 2020)

I made this cubing site 8 years ago and it still has thousands of daily visitors. Now I got 2 babies and many other projects so I don't really have time for cubing and to write fresh content. 
I'm looking for a long term copywriter to post a weekly article to keep the site up to date. I can offer $10 for a 900 words article at the beginning.
Look around on ruwix.com to see what kind of content I'm looking for: tutorials, reviews, cubing news.
Is anybody interested?


----------



## qwr (Dec 21, 2020)

so you really are the owner of ruwix.com wow


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 21, 2020)

you are the reason why i got interested in cubing more, your sites have helped me alot! thank you! But I cant help you tho..


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

ruwix said:


> I made this cubing site 8 years ago and it still has thousands of daily visitors. Now I got 2 babies and many other projects so I don't really have time for cubing and to write fresh content.
> I'm looking for a long term copywriter to post a weekly article to keep the site up to date. I can offer $10 for a 900 words article at the beginning.
> Look around on ruwix.com to see what kind of content I'm looking for: tutorials, reviews, cubing news.
> Is anybody interested?


I'm interested,


----------



## PCCuber (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi,
I am interested in this. PM'd you. Thanks!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 21, 2020)

I mean, half the people on this forum are under 15 years old, so Idk if this is the best place to ask


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean, half the people on this forum are under 15 years old, so Idk if this is the best place to ask


Unless he's looking for a kid


----------



## ruwix (Dec 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I mean, half the people on this forum are under 15 years old, so Idk if this is the best place to ask


I had an amazing writer from this forum so I'm giving it a try again. 
I can "hire" kids with parental approval and I can send cubes or other gifts instead of paying cash.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 21, 2020)

ruwix said:


> I can offer $10 for a 900 words article at the beginning.



I hate to crash the party, but:



https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/how-much-to-pay-a-freelance-writer/ said:


> Most intermediate to advanced freelance writers charge between 10 cents and $1 per word, depending on the amount of work they will have to put into the project.


So if we were going to assume the absolute minimum rate, 900 words would earn you: (0.10)*900 = $90. So Mr. Ruwix is offering to pay 1/9 per word pay rate of the *minimum*.

(Just to let you all know that doing this should be to make Mr. Ruwix (not you) money . . . )


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> I hate to crash the party, but:
> 
> So if we were going to assume the absolute minimum rate, 900 words would earn you: (0.10)*900 = $90. So Mr. Ruwix is offering to pay 1/9 per word pay rate of the *minimum*.
> 
> (Just to let you all know that doing this should be to make Mr. Ruwix (not you) money . . . )



yeah but this is a niche twisty puzzle site not a news or journalist role.


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

what part is copyright infringing? you're not infringing copyright by writing tutorials, reviews, or news.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> what part is copyright infringing? you're not infringing copyright by writing tutorials, reviews, or news.


Copywrite, not copyright. Copywrite is a job to right up articles, ads etc (for example, my mum is a real estate ad copywriter). Copyright is a type of law of which someone can claim ownership over a brand, slogan, cube colour scheme (thanks rubiks) etc


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Copywrite, not copyright. Copywrite is a job to right up articles, ads etc (for example, my mum is a real estate ad copywriter). Copyright is a type of law of which someone can claim ownership over a brand, slogan, cube colour scheme (thanks rubiks) etc


I know the difference. I was responding to a post by Christopher Mowla who said writing for ruwix could be copyright infringing.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 22, 2020)

qwr said:


> I know the difference. I was responding to a post by Christopher Mowla who said writing for ruwix could be copyright infringing.


Oh ok, sorry.


----------



## ruwix (Dec 22, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> So if we were going to assume the absolute minimum rate, 900 words would earn you: (0.10)*900 = $90. So Mr. Ruwix is offering to pay 1/9 per word pay rate of the *minimum*.


Man I would have been so happy if someone offered me $10 to write an article about my hobby when I was a kid.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Dec 22, 2020)

i'd like to try write an article, but maybe not become copywriter.


----------



## qwr (Dec 22, 2020)

I would maybe write an article for free if I had an interesting enough topic.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> I hate to crash the party, but:
> 
> So if we were going to assume the absolute minimum rate, 900 words would earn you: (0.10)*900 = $90. So Mr. Ruwix is offering to pay 1/9 per word pay rate of the *minimum*.
> 
> (Just to let you all know that doing this should be to make Mr. Ruwix (not you) money . . . )


I hate to crash your point but:
https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/how-much-to-pay-a-freelance-writer/ said:
Most* intermediate to advanced* freelance writers charge between 10 cents and $1 per word, depending on the amount of work they will have to put into the project.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Dec 22, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I hate to crash your point but:
> https://www.clearvoice.com/blog/how-much-to-pay-a-freelance-writer/ said:
> Most* intermediate to advanced* freelance writers charge between 10 cents and $1 per word, depending on the amount of work they will have to put into the project.


I guess you didn't read all of the posts carefully because:



ruwix said:


> I had an *amazing writer* from this forum so I'm giving it a try again.
> I can "hire" kids with parental approval and I can send cubes or other gifts instead of paying cash.


He's looking for another "amazing writer". That sounds like *at least* intermediate in my book. So where did you get the idea that he wants someone who has *no experience* in writing?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> I guess you didn't read all of the posts carefully because:
> 
> He's looking for another "amazing writer". That sounds like *at least* intermediate in my book. So where did you get the idea that he wants someone who has *no experience* in writing?


That is true, I kind of misunderstood. Sorry


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 22, 2020)

ruwix said:


> Man I would have been so happy if someone offered me $10 to write an article about my hobby when I was a kid.



Honestly would have been happier as a kid if the top search results for Rubik's related content weren't filled with wildly inaccurate information and half-assed scrambler tools.


----------



## ruwix (Dec 22, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Honestly would have been happier as a kid if the top search results for Rubik's related content weren't filled with wildly inaccurate information and half-assed scrambler tools


I agree. This is exactly the reason why I'm looking for help.


----------



## Yepala (Dec 23, 2020)

Wow your page has really interesting content, I used to check it a lot when I was learning the basis of the cube. Sadly I don't have time right now to help you.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Honestly would have been happier as a kid if the top search results for Rubik's related content weren't filled with wildly inaccurate information and half-assed scrambler tools.





ruwix said:


> I agree. This is exactly the reason why I'm looking for help.



*That moment when you make a snarky comment and the other guy doesn't realize you took a shot at them*


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *That moment when you make a snarky comment and the other guy doesn't realize you took a shot at them*


ikr, but the other guy sometimes gets annoyed cause of that. Almost looks like the guy who doesnt understand the snarky comment is just taunting him (I dont really mean that Kit.)


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 23, 2020)

To be honest I'm not interested bcz in my school I always get 13 Marks of 20 in writing a paragraph


----------



## MichaelZRC (Dec 23, 2020)

I may be a little late to the party, I am interested though. Are there any details I need to PM you or anything?


----------

